# June Castro



## Chicago Green Dragon (Apr 8, 2003)

I was wondering if anybody knows if June Castro is teaching ? and if she is what school is she at currently?

I know she got married not to long ago.


Chicago Green
Dragon  :asian:


----------



## Kroy (Apr 8, 2003)

She got married!:wah: :drink2tha :wah:


----------



## RCastillo (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kroy _
> *She got married!:wah: :drink2tha :wah: *



Don't matter to me, she's still a Hottie!


----------



## brianhunter (Apr 8, 2003)

what style does she teach/train? Ive only seen ads for her videos pretty much, havent really heard a whole lot about her (could be the whole being in the midwest thing too)


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kroy _
> *She got married!:wah: :drink2tha :wah: *



She practices Shaolin Kenpo

She is a very lovely woman

There was a link on line with her wedding pics
but i lost the link.

Her Husband is a very lucky man

Chicago Green
Dragon  :asian:


----------

